# URGENT: Social Insurance Number card



## R. Jorgensen (13 Jan 2009)

Relevant to the section:

I have recently noticed that my SIN card has gone missing. My father (former LdSH(RC)) told me to remember it like my name and then stash the card in a safe place where I know it won't get stolen/lost.

Well here is my dilemma: I have searched through my apartment and checked with my mother to make sure I didn't put it back in her safe when I was visiting and have come to the conclusion that I either lost it filling out paperwork or I dropped it somewhere and it had been stolen. Either that or I hid it somewhere that I can't remember (which is odd because I'm not a very forgetful person).

What I am trying to decide is whether I should report it Lost/Stolen or not.

Should I report it and file for a new card?
Or should I keep putting it off until I know for a FACT (100%) that it's not in my apartment?

*EDIT: I have read in topics throughout this site that a SIN card is required for military application but some have said that it is not needed until payroll is setup? The biggest reason that I have been putting off my CF application is because I lost my SIN card.*

Hints, Tips, Tricks, and Solutions welcome.

Cheers,
RJ


----------



## dangerboy (13 Jan 2009)

My advice if you need the card file for a new one and if you do find the old one then you have two.  It is not like you will be given a new number or anything.  It all depends on how bad you need it, I have not needed mine in about 20 years.


----------



## Redeye (13 Jan 2009)

Just get a new one, it's not a complicated process.

Never, ever carry it with you.  There's no need to have it in one's wallet, but it's a dream for a would be ID thief to acquire one.



			
				R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> Relevant to the section:
> 
> I have recently noticed that my SIN card has gone missing. My father (former LdSH(RC)) told me to remember it like my name and then stash the card in a safe place where I know it won't get stolen/lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## R. Jorgensen (13 Jan 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Just get a new one, it's not a complicated process.
> 
> Never, ever carry it with you.  There's no need to have it in one's wallet, but it's a dream for a would be ID thief to acquire one.



Okay, I usually don't keep it on me however there was one occasion that I do remember having it on me; when I went to the Apprentice Board to sort shit out (and that's where I found out the hard way that I'm no longer getting paid due to stupid Alberta regulations).


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Jan 2009)

Read:

http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/sin/lost/lost.shtml


----------



## R. Jorgensen (13 Jan 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Read:
> 
> http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/sin/lost/lost.shtml



I have read that page several times; however you are also to report the loss of a SIN card to Law Enforcement (Local) however, if I report it lost, and I find it - wouldn't that be mischief? Like reporting a theft but it turns out it was just misplaced in your house - that's mischief and it's illegal.


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Jan 2009)

Big Beef said:
			
		

> I have read that page several times; however you are also to report the loss of a SIN card to Law Enforcement (Local) however, if I report it lost, and I find it - wouldn't that be mischief? Like reporting a theft but it turns out it was just misplaced in your house - that's mischief and it's illegal.



No, that's being cautious. Reporting it lost is just that - lost - not gone. If you report it lost and someone else uses it for shady crap then you are covered. If you report it lost and find it, cut it into little tiny shards and spread it all over hell's half acre - who's going to know?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2009)

I have two birth certificates.  My original got "lost" in my Pers file at work so the military paid for my new one.  Subsequently, they found the other.  No big deal, now I have a spare!  ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (13 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I have two birth certificates.  My original got "lost" in my Pers file at work so the military paid for my new one.  Subsequently, they found the other.  No big deal, now I have a spare!  ;D



Interesting - will the military pay for my mind seeing as how I lost it on their time???


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Interesting - will the military pay for my mind seeing as how I lost it on their time???



I suppose you could ask, but I doubt it.  D'oh, just re-read that.  I was seeing *mine* instead of *mind*.   ;D
They needed my original for my green passport and they lost it, so they had to pay for the new one.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (13 Jan 2009)

> I have read that page several times; however you are also to report the loss of a SIN card to Law Enforcement (Local) however, if I report it lost, and I find it - wouldn't that be mischief? Like reporting a theft but it turns out it was just misplaced in your house - that's mischief and it's illegal.



Report it as soon as you know its missing. I can't emphasise this enough! I've been on the other end of credit fraud and believe me its no fun trying to straighten everything out after someone finds and steals your SIN to obtain credit. It's been almost five years since someone used my SIN to obtain credit and I still haven't complete cleaned up the mess yet. To add insult to injury when I retired from the military I was totally debt free with great credit and now my credit has all been shot to hell and I'm on the hook for thousands in fraudulent credit card debt and a few thousand more in lawyers fees and court costs to try and clear my name.

This is one lesson that I wish I had never had to learn and I wouldn't wish upon my worse enemy.

If you lose your SIN card go to your nearest police station or RCMP detachment and report it stolen *immediately*, keep a copy of the report and contact these people as soon as possible. http://www.servicecanada.gc.ca/eng/sin/lost/lost.shtml 

Keep and eye on your credit file, check with them as often as possible to check for irregular activity. I wish I had done this.


----------



## Redeye (13 Jan 2009)

It would be mischief if you reported it lost and knew that it wasn't.  If you subsequently find it and then report that you found it then there is no issue.



			
				Big Beef said:
			
		

> I have read that page several times; however you are also to report the loss of a SIN card to Law Enforcement (Local) however, if I report it lost, and I find it - wouldn't that be mischief? Like reporting a theft but it turns out it was just misplaced in your house - that's mischief and it's illegal.


----------



## Sigs Pig (13 Jan 2009)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Interesting - will the military pay for my mind seeing as how I lost it on their time???



Technically, they already paid you if it was on their time so, no. 
They have your mind, you just think it is lost. This way they legally can ask you "Are you outta your mind" when you ask a dumb question of a superior, and they will not get charged.

As for the lost SIN card, the linked pages say "Service Canada Centre will not issue a new Social Insurance Number (SIN) if you have lost your SIN card or it has been stolen." so what they do is send you another card, same number, for a fee. The CF are the only ones I know of that required me to show my card.... and all the clerk did was photocopy it.  ??? And I had to pay for that card.

Retiredgrunt45 is right, keep an eye on you credit report, it could get nasty.

ME


----------



## R. Jorgensen (13 Jan 2009)

Thank you everyone for clearing that up for me. This will make everything 100 times easier.


----------

